# SCSI CD-RW and DVD-ROM drives

## nitro322

I'm putting together an all SCSI system, but I'm having trouble deciding on the SCSI CD-RW and DVD-ROM drives.  I'm upgrading from a 16x Yamaha IDE burner, but most SCSI drives I'm come across (including the Plextor drives, which was what I originaly planned on getting) max out at 12x.  Why is this?  If SCSI faster/more reliable, why can I only get 12x from a SCSI driver when I can buy a 48x IDE burner for <$150?  Any recomendations on which would be the best one to get?  Anything faster that I overlooked?

Also, the only DVD-ROM drive I've seen so far is a slot-loading Pioneer.  I prefer tray drives, so any recomendations on thos?  Thanks.Last edited by nitro322 on Mon Sep 16, 2002 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

As for SCSI vs. IDE, I'm guessing the server market, which is the primary consumer of SCSI devices, doesn't buy new hardware as often.

Not that it helps you now, but Serial-ATA is emerging.  Will probably be cheaper than SCSI and initially about as fast.  Newer SCSI technologies will put them back on top though if price isn't an issue.

----------

## pilla

I don't think this (IDExSCSI) is an issue for CD-RW drives. The limits are about how fast you can spin the disc and not how fast you can transmit the data. I read some reports about CDs exploding at fast rotations, that's why you cannot find CD-ROM/CD-RW drivers faster than 52X.  BTW, you'll have to buy expensive media to burn at 48x, I think. 

DVD drivers should have no problems with IDE if you use UDMA. Maybe it would be interesting if you're planning to use it as a data media, and not only as film media 

My two cents.

----------

## nitro322

Actually, I don't have much of a problem with either of my IDE DVD-ROM and CD-RW drives.  DVD works really well, and my burner only doesn't give me problems too often (although when it does it's bad).  The main reason I'm looking to switch is simply because I want to eliminate that extra IDE overhead (small as it may be) and have a completely clean, SCSI-based system.

----------

## ghost_o

 *nitro322 wrote:*   

> I'm putting together an all SCSI system, but I'm having trouble deciding on the SCSI CD-RW and DVD-ROM drives.  I'm upgrading from a 16x Yamaha IDE burner, but most SCSI drives I'm come across (including the Plextor drives, which was what I originaly planned on getting) max out at 12x.  Why is this?  If SCSI faster/more reliable, why can I only get 12x from a SCSI driver when I can buy a 48x IDE burner for <$150?  Any recomendations on which would be the best one to get?  Anything faster that I overlooked?
> 
> Also, the only DVD-ROM drive I've seen so far is a slot-loading Pioneer.  I prefer tray drives, so any recomendations on thos?  Thanks.

 

The current Yamaha CR-F1 is the ONLY SCSI at 48x.  It is about $210 on the web versus the $120 for EIDE though.  The only DVD drive I have ever found is Pioneer.  Haven't checked on them lately though.  Just been wanting to buy the new Yamaha and they are finally out aftre months of waiting.

-G

----------

## nitro322

CR-F1?  I can't find information about that anywhere.  I see a CRWF1, but that's only available in IDE.  The fastest SCSI I see is the CRW3200SZ, which is 40x24x10x.

----------

## pilla

IMHO, it does not payoff  in a desktop. If your DVD-ROM works, keep it.  About the CD-RW, remeber that sometimes you may need a better (and more expensive) media to achieve larger velocities.

 *nitro322 wrote:*   

> Actually, I don't have much of a problem with either of my IDE DVD-ROM and CD-RW drives.  DVD works really well, and my burner only doesn't give me problems too often (although when it does it's bad).  The main reason I'm looking to switch is simply because I want to eliminate that extra IDE overhead (small as it may be) and have a completely clean, SCSI-based system.

 

----------

## pjp

Anyone going all SCSI, will probably not care about media cost  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghost_o

 *nitro322 wrote:*   

> CR-F1?  I can't find information about that anywhere.  I see a CRWF1, but that's only available in IDE.  The fastest SCSI I see is the CRW3200SZ, which is 40x24x10x.

 

Sorry, it is the CRW-F1ZS (Several models int/ext wht/blk)..  I know the Yamaha site does not have the model, but you can buy it from their store.  They also sell an IDE to SCSI adapter for $70 (which may in fact just be included with their IDE drives in the package) that you can use an IDE drive with.

http://www.yamahashoponline.com/interface/home_cat.asp?CatID=1&CatName=CD

-G

----------

## nitro322

man, that looks sweet.  Found a review about it if anyone else is interested.

http://www.cdrlabs.com/reviews/index.php?reviewid=135

----------

## pilla

Who knows? Some people buy Jaguars and use regular gas   :Cool: 

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Anyone going all SCSI, will probably not care about media cost 

 

----------

## pjp

Some people have purchased diesel vehicles and put non-diesel fuel into it...

----------

## pilla

Now that would be interesting to see!!! But we are diverging and it is my fault. This thread is risking to be locked  :Cool: 

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Some people have purchased diesel vehicles and put non-diesel fuel into it...

 

----------

